# gauge bezel



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

i was wondering if any one knows where i can get a carbon fiber guage bezel for 96 200sx...thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a carbon fiber gauge bezel for 96 200sx...thanks
www.b14on19s.tk


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

ebay has them sometimes. procarparts.com sold them too i think


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14on19 said:


> *i was wondering if any one knows where i can get a carbon fiber guage bezel for 96 200sx...thanks *


 eBay


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

B14on19 said:


> *i was wondering if any one knows where i can get a carbon fiber guage bezel for 96 200sx...thanks *


Please don't post the same message in multiple forums. I've merged your two threads together.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

easiest way, IMO, would be to get the carbon fiber sticker shit... nobody will know and it'll look like CF. I dont htink they are selling real CF ones anyway so take a look into the sticker stuff, its at autozone or pep boys for cheap. -James


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

if smebody is interested I'll do one tonight....pics later


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

you mean like this?  

look on ebay, they pop up every once in a while. i saw one for a b13 the other day, view his other ideams and watch for it!
make sure its real carbon fiber! because there is no substitute for the real deal!! (do not buy that rice sticker shit)!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

thanxs every1 =)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*home made carbon fiber bezel*


----------



## wastefuldreamer (Feb 3, 2003)

looks good, but not as good as the one above.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one I'll sell for $10 plus shipping.

Not quite as nice as the one DisBeBrand0n posted, but it is real carbon fiber.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn thats cheap... how much is shipping to 12901?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Motherfucker...I jus bought an alumminum one for 15...grrr....lol


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

DisBeBrand0n whered you get those white gauges from?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I got them from Procarparts.com. i think they are around $30 shiped.

damn, thats one nice set-up 1CLNB14. I like!!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *...but it is real carbon fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get it at? I want a CF bezel, and The stickers are a little too rice for me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *damn thats cheap... how much is shipping to 12901? *


Couldn't be more than $5

If you send me a money order for $15. It's yours

PM me your shipping info, and as soon as I get the money order I'll ship it.

It was hand made by Mike (ScorchN200SX)

I also have a c/f HVAC panel overlay (does not replace the back HVAC panel, it lays over it). It is kind of jacked up. 
I have a little c/f ashtray cover piece as well. 

I'd throw both these pieces in for another $5

Shoot me a PM, and let me know if you are interested.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*CF HVAC OverLay...got pics??*

hey,
how's that CF HVAC OverLay look?? :jump: I'd really like to get a hold of one of those & the ash tray piece.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I can always make more!


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*CF HVAC frame..*

ScorchN200SX,
Can you make a CarbonFiber HVAC "frame"?? ..I have the EL-HVAC from StreetRacerParts.com.. ..I'm looking for the "frame"..not the overlay(HVAC face)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ScorchN200SX,
> Can you make a CarbonFiber HVAC "frame"?? ..I have the EL-HVAC from StreetRacerParts.com.. ..I'm looking for the "frame"..not the overlay(HVAC face)


that's what he made for me.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..DAYUM!! :jawdrop: ..that's cool..I need some CabonFiber interior pieces!! :jump:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> that's what he made for me.


..
..I know this is really really late..but did you ever sell your CF pieces??? If not, I'm interested.. :thumbup: ..by the way..I like your white dash kit set-up. I have the same interior/same car, '99GXE-LE..I got a black sentra thou.. I was thinking about going w/ a CF dash kit. What do you think??  ..I'm not sure how it would look w/ the black interior..Hmmm


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.speedhut.com

that is where they come from.. carbonfibre and aluminum and i highly recommend them.. they do only 2 day shipping for like 8 dollars.. i ordered mine monday night at 10pm and got it wednesday.. easy as hell to install.. for instal instructions go to www.nissanperformancemag.com then go the project 200sx 1.6t and they have it in the gauge bezel they added... took me like 15 minutes


----------

